# Back when



## Youngb (May 25, 2018)

I tried dnp back around late 1990,s and did not really know much of it. Made me swet at night and when I tanned there would be water in the tanning bed about 1inch deep from me. Drank a lot of Gatorade and water too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2018)

Youngb said:


> I tried dnp back around late 1990,s and did not really know much of it. Made me swet at night and when I tanned there would be water in the tanning bed about 1inch deep from me. Drank a lot of Gatorade and water too.



Yeah that's dnp for you...


----------



## Mr P (May 26, 2018)

poison does it pal,


----------

